# Coffee Compass Black friday



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/black-friday-2kg-sale.html


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in, discount code worked as well!

2kg for £20 delivered, bargain


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> I'm in, discount code worked as well!
> 
> 2kg for £20 delivered, bargain


Could you PM me the code please? I'm keen to give coffeecompass a try!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Fantastic deal for some great coffee! Thanks for spotting David. PM sent to SRcoffee.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

@dfk41

2kg would be surplus to requirements ATM

so - can it be frozen - up to say 1month..?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

yardbent said:


> 2kg would be surplus to requirements ATM
> 
> so - can it be frozen - up to say 1month..?


Yep, I never do though


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> Yep, I never do though


why..









because you have a fast enough turnover

or

because it's bad for the beans [ about which i read conflicting statements..?

thanks

PS

anybody familiar with the Java and Jazz -------- i do have Sweet Bourbon 500g in storage [dark cupboard]


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers @dfk41

That's my Brother-in-law's early Christmas prezzie sorted!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

What is Java & Jazz?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I just don't need to, I have in the past and can say I couldn't tell the difference

I will happily use beans a month + past roast date if I have them, but I get through a good amount so that rarely happens


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Spazbarista said:


> What is Java & Jazz?


I'm guessing something dark and mysterious, with a bit of old brown java in it!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Please could someone PM me the code too, keen to give these a go. Thanks


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Please could someone send me the discount code too. Many thanks


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> I'm in, discount code worked as well!
> 
> 2kg for £20 delivered, bargain


PM sent


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally, I am going to order mine in the spirit of the discount already given and not ask for a further 10%, though I accept that is purely a personal decision


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Personally, I am going to order mine in the spirit of the discount already given and not ask for a further 10%, though I accept that is purely a personal decision


Well I'm going to say something I bet you don't hear on here often.

I agree with you and can see the error of my ways and will be contacting CC to pay the 10% back. I will contact CC and arrange

Thank you for the guiding light!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Well I'm going to say something I bet you don't hear on here often.
> 
> I agree with you and can see the error of my ways and will be contacting CC to pay the 10% back. I will contact CC and arrange
> 
> Thank you for the guiding light!


Good man, it was not meant to be a lecture, so thanks for being so honest!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ordered and no discount code used, agree on the above it's a personal thing and each to their own etc, tend to only use the code on larger orders not on anything already discounted or offers. Thanks for the heads up, Sarah's current CC favourite is sweet Bourbon and this will just about be ready by the time we finish off the DSOL from CC / LSOL from workshop.

John


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So tempted.... but got 1.25kg of two others waiting to be opened... I guess some evening coffee time... will get in with the order as late as possible lol


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Good man, it was not meant to be a lecture, so thanks for being so honest!


All sorted, offer was made but declined in a very nice email back from Richard. However, as I order often from CC I will not apply the code next time as it will make me feel better.

Moreover the beans arrived this morning. Incredible service!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Very tempting, but I am already waiting for 1kg of the LSOL so another 2kg would be overkill


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Couldn't not take up this offer, will be going in my freezer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

are people buying the plain or mahogany version?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't think there is choice..


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Just ordered mine... could someone PM me the discount code for future use?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

destiny said:


> I don't think there is choice..


yes there is....medium or mahogany


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't notice the choice on my phone... I wonder what I've ordered?

PS Thanks dfk41!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

it just says whole beans (un-ground) on the invoice???


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> ...................Moreover the beans arrived this morning. Incredible service!


hi - could you comment on the Java and Jazz..?

i canna find any tasting notes anywhere - unless you have a link

thanks


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

yardbent said:


> hi - could you comment on the Java and Jazz..?
> 
> i canna find any tasting notes anywhere - unless you have a link
> 
> thanks


Not yet. I won't be starting them for a week


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

dfk41, honestly I must be blind.. still cand find info on this


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

destiny said:


> dfk41, honestly I must be blind.. still cand find info on this


http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/medium/black-friday-2kg-sale.html

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/black-friday-2kg-sale.html


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

This isn't my sort of thing but hats off to cc for such keen pricing.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/medium/black-friday-2kg-sale.html
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/black-friday-2kg-sale.html


I had to use my laptop to work this out as i could not see how to choose and have worked it out, its a little confusing and i guess by clicking on you original post i have ordered and received Mahogany Roast, as that was the link...bummer! I would have gone for medium. Never mind, at that price they are worth a punt!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> Not yet. I won't be starting them for a week


just had a prompt and informative reply from Richard at CC about the *Java & Jazz*.......i'm sure he wont mind a snippet quote...









''...It has as its main constituents quality end Sumatra and Tanzanian estate coffee together with a Costa Rica Tarrazu.

You will find it has the rich depth that you look for in quality Sumatra with a blackberry Zing that comes from the Tanzanian ...''

but dont wait too long.!

''....We will probably take the offer down close of play Friday or might leave it on over the weekend dependent on our expected workload ....''

@dfk41

thanks for the link to the non-mahogany version - ordered...


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I think it's all the same, whichever link you order from, it's just accessible from any section. I'm pretty sure I ordered from the Mahogany roast link, but the coffee is certainly not roast to that level (it's more of a medium+, rather like the normal Java Jampit). In the shopping basket, clicking on the link to the coffee takes you to http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/black-friday-2kg-sale.html (which has no reference to a roast level). If you add the coffee to your basket twice, once from each of those links above, you end up with one item with a quantity of 2. It looks like there isn't a Mahogany roast one - unfortunately from my point of view.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you click on the links then look at the web address, the first one states medium and the second strong......there are most certainly two offerings, trust me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

When I looked it came up with three options:

Medium

Mahogany

Dfk


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

If you go via the espresso section that has another link altogether. I'm certain its the same coffee regardless of the link. The black Friday deal is all over the site.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

dfk41 said:


>


Yes, I've seen the links and pages, but it looks like they're simply different ways to access the same thing. As I said, if you add both the 'mahogany' and the 'medium' to your basket you end up with just one line item with a quantity of 2. There's also nothing in the basket, invoice or order details that tells you what you've ordered, other than "Black Friday 2kg sale" .

If there are supposed to be 2 versions then they've sent me the wrong one, so I'd be interested if you have direct info from Coffee Compass about the 2 versions.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Could someone PM me their discount code please? Not used them before

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeCompass roast a lot of beans either medium or mahogany. I would be very surprised if Richard only roasted this one way or the other, but, I willing him tomorrow and ask


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Cheers. As a matter of interest, do you know which beans they roast both medium and dark? The only one I've seen that gives you that option on the website is the Caravanserai, so I'd be interested to see what else Richard roasts both ways.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

gcogger said:


> Cheers. As a matter of interest, do you know which beans they roast both medium and dark? The only one I've seen that gives you that option on the website is the Caravanserai, so I'd be interested to see what else Richard roasts both ways.


If you ring Richard and ask him, they do a lot of stuff which never gets as far as the website. He will have a go at most things!


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Threeracers said:


> Could someone PM me their discount code please? Not used them before
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mark


PM sent


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

gcogger said:


> Yes, I've seen the links and pages, but it looks like they're simply different ways to access the same thing. As I said, if you add both the 'mahogany' and the 'medium' to your basket you end up with just one line item with a quantity of 2. There's also nothing in the basket, invoice or order details that tells you what you've ordered, other than "Black Friday 2kg sale" .
> 
> If there are supposed to be 2 versions then they've sent me the wrong one, so I'd be interested if you have direct info from Coffee Compass about the 2 versions.


Both links end up with the same SKU code so it seems likely that they are the same product.

Perhaps a medium/mahogany roast


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I spoke to Richard and asked him about roast level on the java & Jazz. He knows what I like and said it would suit. He says it is a fraction lighter than the Mahogany style roasts but in no way a shy retiring thing that will get lost in milk. I certainly dint get the impression he was offering two roast levels on it.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Can someone PM me the code?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Couldn't not take up this offer, will be going in my freezer.


me too..









however 2kg is a bit much as I have 1kg on the go, and 500g in dry storage

so -

1..do you freeze the whole 1kg bag - and remove say 200g beans to defrost as you need them

or

2..divide into 4 x 250 resealable valved bags (which i have) - freeze - and open each one as needed

dumb question - not frozen beans before...!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apologies all...I stand corrected.....one roast level

Re the J&J

We put this all over the site so everyone got a chance to see it and nab some. The sweet bourbon is a full medium and the Java & Jazz between medium and Mahogany . We have only been doing this at 1 roast level. I think there is a danger that at a higher level it might flatten the character of this one .


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

yardbent said:


> .................
> 
> @dfk41
> 
> thanks for the link to the non-mahogany version - ordered...


2kg Special order acknowledged at 7:30PM yesterday

shipped today

cracking good service

enjoying their Brighton Lanes as we speak ....


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Received my ordered yesterday, Waited for the delivery man eagerly lol. Openned the Java and Jazz and what can I say it was really good. Espresso this morning and now having a french press. Really enjoying every sip of it.

I just need to get enough money to get a SJ grinder then it will be perfect. Still very good with a blade grinder though.

Going to be buying more from Coffee Compass again.


----------

